# Pre-contest diet schedule - 6 weeks out



## MPAesthetics39 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi Guys

So this week I entered my final 6 weeks of contest prep. After a lot of trial and error, raising and lowering carbs and fats I think I'm fairly carb tolerant and am therefore planning on using an approach that Dr Layne Norton recommended in a pretty popular online article (you've probably read it already!).

Essentially it puts carbs predominantly around training so 15% at breakfast, proteins and fats at lunch, 35% pre-workout, 20% intra-workout (waxy maize), 25% post-workout and remaining 5% coming from veggies throughout the day.

Just wanted to see if anyone could spot any glaring mistakes really.

I'm 177cm's, 76kg dry first thing in the morning, estimate around 7-9% but can't be too sure, vascularity is starting to show up through my abdomen and sides of my torso.

I went with bodyweight in lbs x 15 (suitable for meso) to get 2,500 baseline and subtracted 400 for 1lb per week fat loss as want to come in at 5% (it's mens physique so don't want to come in to lean.

This put my daily cals at 2,100, 215g protein, 190g carbs and 55g fats. Every Tuesday and Saturday I re-feed at 2,500cals, 180g protein, 300g carbs and 60g fats.

Please see below for simple description of daily diet. Is 2,100 with 2,500 re-feed twice per week enough to spare muscle loss? Is the milk and gluten ok? Any recommendations? Thanks in advance, Nick.

*Training day: 2,106 kcals, 215g protein, 188g carbs, 53g fats*

1. 40g oats, ¼ cup blueberries, 10g flaxseed, 100ml milk

5 egg whites, 10g almond butter, 1 tsp coconut oil

2. ½ can (80g) John West canned salmon, 30g avocado, 10g walnuts, 100g spinach

3. 1 can (112g) Tuna, 225g brown rice, 125g veggies(broccoli/cabbage/asparagus)

4. 35g Waxy Maize, 25g Whey

5. 150g Chicken breast, 100g sweet potato, 125g veggies (broccoli/cabbage/asparagus)

6. 150g cottage cheese, 30g casein, 100ml skimmed milk, 5g almond butter, 5g flaxseed

*Re-feed day: 2,577kcals, 181g protein, 307g carbs, 63g fats*

1. 50g oat meal, 100g banana, 100ml milk

4 egg whites, 5g almond butter, 1tsp coconut oil

2. ½ can (80g) John West canned Salmon, 100g sweet potato, 30g avocado, 10g walnuts, 100g spinach

3. 1 can (112g) Tuna, 225g brown rice, 100g sweet potato, 100g veggies (broccoli/cabbage/asparagus)

4. 60g Waxy Maize

5. 1 serving (250cals worth) of Sea Bass/Salmon/Beef/Lean Pork, 180g brown rice, 125g veggies (broccoli/cabbage/asparagus)

6. 150g cottage cheese, 10g casein, 100ml skimmed milk, 5g almond butter, 5g flaxseed, 2 chocolate orange rice cake

*Non-training day: 2,080kcals, 209g protein, 191g carbs, 53g fats*

1. 45g oats, ¼ cup blueberries & 1 tsp flaxseed, 100ml milk

5 egg whites, 5g almond butter & 1tsp coconut oil

2. ½ can (80g) John West canned Salmon, 180g brown rice, 30g avocado, 10g walnuts, 100g spinach

3. 1 can Tuna, 180g brown rice, 125g veggies (broccoli/cabbage/asparagus)

4. 30g whey and 2 unsalted co-op rice cakes

5. 150g chicken breast, 100g sweet potato, 125g veggies (broccoli/cabbage/asparagus)

6. 150g cottage cheese, 30g casein, 10g almond butter, 5 g flaxseed.

If you need pics of current conditioning happy to provide also be please for someone to evaluate bf% but don't know if that's a seperate thread or if it's appropriate haha!


----------



## mihudmx (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi, why so many carbs on non-training days?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

why not?


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

What's your cardio and ab routines like mate?


----------



## MPAesthetics39 (Oct 17, 2013)

25 mins cardio every morning after 5 egg whites and sip bcaa & glutamine drink throughout. Will up it by 5 mins per morning up until show so finishing on 40. I train abs 3 x per week with my weight sessions, Reduced volume to 3 full body session per week now as was feeling burnt out. Completely re-structured diet since my post haha!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Cool, good luck, interested to see how this goes:thumb:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Shawrie said:


> Cool, good luck, interested to see how this goes:thumb:


Same ... get pics up and updates mate


----------



## MPAesthetics39 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the interest, updates and pics below:

I placed 1st in the Mens Physique and then went up against the Bodybuilders from each age group and took the overall. I'm nothing special and I'm sure there are far more impressive BB'ers around your way but it was a pretty small show for the Channel Islands, had around 20 guys competing altogether. Next steps for me are to switch from Mens Physique and compete in the bodybuilding class, bulking at the moment, wanting some serious size, which sucks as I live on an island, so AAS is pretty much impossible to attain, therefore I'm hoping PH's can give me the size I crave...


----------

